# Let'S See Yer Owld Timex'S



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey up all

I don't think we've had one of these 'show us' threads for Timex in a while so, here goes..



















This was bought as a new old stock but came on the other ('orrible) strap..










it's the one in the center..










A couple of Qtz ones, the left hand one was given to the runners in the London marathon but i bought it from the bootsale as you wouldn't get me running to the khazi never mind over 26 miles 










BTW, sorry for the blurry pics, i'll have to have another go someday :thumbsdown:

Let's see what you all have then B)

John


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

My only Timex:










Not in great condition; this one should've been mine but it got lost in the post


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

My diver from 1994. Wonderful timekeeper.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

El Dorado (The Golden One)










Called "Timex Dorado"


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've got two and the diver is a franken, but I like it


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Some of mine





































Kev


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've bought quite a few Timex recently...all electric or electronic of course


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have only one...

*Timex `Great Britain` #24 Pin-pallet manual wind movement from 1976.*


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Top 'O the Shop










Timex Dorado 14k Solid Gold

(note reflection from the *underside* of case - the gold back! )


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

mel said:


> Top 'O the Shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's kind of like the Holy Grail shining there, isn't it Mel! My Dorado says "hello".


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

My only Timex, from 1978:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great thread!

Here is most of mine. 

Timex waterproof 60's.










Timex waterproof 1965.










1972.










Day date 1974










My watch since new. 1975.










cont....


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Timex automatic.










Timex boys mechanical(my Sons)










Date 1976










Another date 1976










Day date 1972










cont...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Day date 1973










Day date automatic 1975










Timex electronic Date movement 51.










Ladies cocktail watch.










Selfwind










one more...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

And finally a mid nineties quartz.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mustn't forget Mikey


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Mustn't forget Mikey


Nice one Paul! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Some nice old timex's there B)

I have one somewhere with (I think!!) Roy Rodgers on his 'oss but it doesn't work, the buckle of the strap is like a big belt buckle :naughty:

John


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

John, the character watches use a standard movement, can usually be swapped out to make workers easily enough - - and the can become "collectable" cash wise :yes:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mel said:


> John, the character watches use a standard movement, can usually be swapped out to make workers easily enough - - and the can become "collectable" cash wise :yes:


Thanks Mel- the thought had not occured to me (I'm not too bright :blush2: )

I'll have a look in my boxes and see if I can find a same movement B)

Cheers, John


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

My first watch.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I've only got the one:










I used to have one of those when I was youngster. I'm sure it was exactly like that one. Where's that gone, I wonder.



sam. said:


> Timex boys mechanical(my Sons)


Those four are really fantastic Paul!



Silver Hawk said:


>


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

from this:










to this:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

My couple of timex's


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Only got these 2 now a early quartz and an indiglo for work


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Found Yesterday in a charity shop. 

Timex Date 1977.


----------

